
Over a Quarter Million Users Boycotted Facebook for 1 Day - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/04/over-a-quarter-million-users-boycotted-facebook-for-1-day-in-response-for-deleting-the-third-palestinian-intifada-page.html
======
brk
A quarter million, for a single day? Do you think Facebook even _noticed_?

Facebook is adding something like 2-3x that in new users each day.

------
ArabGeek
they did so for deleting the third palestinian intifada page

